# Gamer in Lincoln, NE looking to join game



## Autoschediastician (May 11, 2004)

I'm desperately looking for a game to join.  I haven't been able to really play for 2+ years, though I have kept up with new developments in the game.  I had to leave my former group behind in Texas and have been looking ever since.  I have a few characters already made up, though I'm willing to make another, whatever your needs.  None of mine are very high level, (the highest 6) and I roll them up when I'm bored.  So none of the ones I currently have, have really been played to the fullest.  I left my level 12 Arcane Archer in Texas with my friends, as that chapter is closed for me.  I know the mechanics of the game and am a subscriber to Dragon magazine.  I have the core rulebooks for 3e, and also the Book of Exalted Deeds.  Email me at wyrmike@hotmail.com or reply on here if you'd like to add me to your group.


----------



## cainefhanks (May 10, 2017)

still looking for a game group?


----------

